# Sparkle minnow recipe?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Looking for some assistance on my first fly, and help would be greatly appreciated!

Ive found a few recipes online, and even a you tube video. However, I just want to make sure that I have everything that I need, and I have a few questions:

Daiichi 1710 (size 6)
Gold tungsten bead (3/16)
Clear mono thread
Lite brite dubbing (polar pearl)

Lead wire (size?)
White marabou (strung?)


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

You need Zonker Strips for the wabbit!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, a really big wabbit.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Rabbit? Where does the rabbit go?

I know that I also need to add Flashabou Accent (pearl) to the list.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Weird, when I do a search for that pattern, I see lots of photos...and they are all different! Can you post which one you are thinking about? I saw several very different looking patterns under that same name.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

This is exactly what I want to tie:

http://www.montanafly.com/productDetail.php?p_id=2945

Here is a recipe for a different color:

http://www.flyrecipes.com/index.php?option=com_mtree&task=viewlink&link_id=24424&Itemid=53

There is also a youtube video by fishinwrenchThere is some profanity, so I dont want to post a link.But, that dude is too funny!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just jokng about the rabbit - that's for tying big rabbit leaches.

That fly you're looking at is similar to one I use, except I use bead chain eyes to make it ride point up. I also wrap the shank with red thread - it shows through under the body, I tie it a whole lot sparser though. Seems like sparser is better and lets the red show through.
It was killing the spring bass & crappie.

Doesn't need to be perfect.

Tie on a set of bead eyes and wrap hook shank with red thread.
Tie on some white marabou(with a few strands of flash optional) for a tail.
I got some stuff at a craft store-looks like a clear sparkle chenille.
(a sparkle chenille is a lot easier than using dubbing)
Wrap that up the shank.
Tie off & done.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

That aint wabbit for the body! It looks like some type of long strand material unlike Wabbit! I thought I saw Rabbit..lol must of been another fly i was looking at! Strung marabou yes, lead wire does not matter size! He is using a dubbing loop for the body bro! Watch this video!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Just jokng about the rabbit - that's for tying big rabbit leaches.
> 
> Man dont kid about the wabbit..lol..


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea, Im a little afraid of the dubbing loop (seems kind of changeling for my first fly), but it should help keep me busy over the winter.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Something to remember (and you will quickly figure out) is that your pattern...is your pattern. 

One fella ties in lead, while another simply adds a little extra material near the bead to keep it from slipping.


I'm excited for you because this is the most fun thing I've done in fishing. You start out trying to mimic patterns exactly. You'll screw them up, you'll do things "wrong". You'll see the error of your ways when you fish your flies. You'll do it right the next time, you'll find what works & then you'll start developing your own patterns. At first they'll resemble existing patterns, soon they'll take on their own character and before long, your flies will be just that... your flies. 

I know you like to fish for hybrids & smallies... check out the "deceiver" style of tying (lefty's deceiver) , definitely learn to tie some clousers and maybe for your 2nd fly, try tying a woolly bugger. It is extremely similar to the sparkle minnow & incorporates the "palmering" of hackle...which is an imperative technique for tying small dry flies.... which is like an entirely different hobby. 

Bead head? Cone head? Brass or tungsten?




OH THE JOY!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

What are you doing Seth - trying to get this thread locked down as well?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

From sparkle minnows...to...gummy minnows!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if you got a dubbing loop tool its no problem whatsoever. also seen a sparkle minnow that used all cheap craft store fur and some pearl ice dubbing. jusy use a dubbing lop and some epoxy for the 3d eyes and you got yourself a cheap minnow that is life like!


----------

